# Mix packages and ports



## roelof (May 17, 2015)

Hello,

I need to install haskell-platform but as far as I know there is no package for pkg for.
So I need to use ports.

Is this a wise thing to do or is there a better way ?

Roelof


----------



## hukadan (May 17, 2015)

This question was asked a few days ago in this thread : Thread using-packages-and-ports-at-the-same-time.51531.

But if you talk about devel/hs-haskell-platform, a package exists (at least for supported FreeBSD versions):

```
# pkg rquery -r FreeBSD %e devel/hs-haskell-platform   
The Haskell Platform (HP) is the blessed set of libraries and tools on which
to build further Haskell libraries and applications.  It is intended to
provide a comprehensive, stable, and quality-tested base for Haskell projects
to work from.

This version specifies the following additional developer tools be installed,
for a system to be in full compliance:

 * cabal-install
 * alex
 * happy
 * haddock


WWW: http://haskell.org/platform/
```


----------

